# Lampeye killifish dying?!



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a lampeye killifish that I got a few months ago. He has been fine until the past week. He's been 'swimming around at an angle with his tail sinking in the back.. then sometimes he seems skittish and swims around straight in jolting motions but then returns to the sinking tail position. 

I dont' know if this could be related but a while ago I added neon tetras to the tank and I think they had symptoms of Neon Tetra disease. Since then I've been losing my neon's one by one I think I have less than 12 now and started with 24... but all the other fish have been unafected. I have platies that gave birth a few times, a gourami, and 6 other lampeye killifish that look fine. Is there anything I can do to save the killifish? I've seen him starting to rest on leaves now. I've done a small 2 gallon water change a few days ago (it's a 30 gallon tank). He's been like this for a week or so but I think he is still eating and his color looks the same so maybe he can be saved? I haven't been home in two days so maybe he's dead already though! 

I'd appreciate any advice!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear you're having problems with him.

Is there any way you can stick him in a tank of his own so he has a better chance of recovering without the competition of the other fish?


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree with Jans. If you could put him in a tank that might help him recover a bit faster. 

I had 1 of my lampeye vaporize into the water. By that i mean it died and I never found the body. It was weird because 5 of them were all healthy one day. The next day only 4.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

he was canabalized?!

well.. this guy.. he is the biggest of the pack.. then all of a sudden one day he looked a little odd. Well, he's still alive, as of yesterday even though he looked pretty ill. When he sees me coming with food he gets excited. yesterday he started to swim then did a twirling catapult head first into the rocks. he gotstuck with his head in the gravel between some plants.. then a few minutes later i went to check on him and he was sitting at the top of some plants in another place in the aquarium..I dont know how he managed to get there but he did. He's got willpower! lol 

He keeps resting in high places either the plants or powerhead away from other fish...still goes for some food but it seems more and more difficult everyday.. it's like his mind is still sharp but his body has failed him! it's certainly the longest, slowest death I've ever seen.. it's been like 2 weeks i think..

i prefer not to set up another tank right now.. I just dont have a place for it and to think about setting up a heater and all that stuff..it's too much 

still i don't want to put him in the freezer!  he was so cute


----------

